# Lithium Polymer 40Ah Kokam Battery for Electric Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $375.00*
End Date: Thursday Jun-17-2010 18:36:30 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $375.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

